# batteries/chargers



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know a source to get 7-cell NiMH battery packs, 3000 or better, with Dean Ultra connectors? Also, a guy at my LHS told me the Superbrain 969 was the 'mac-daddy' charger, could do about anything. Anybody care to agree or disagree? other suggestions and why?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You can get 7-cell packs from Pro-Match.

http://www.promatchracing.com


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

im gonna say the competition electronis turbo 35 gfx charger in my opinion

Rusty NutZ


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey kirk,

I noticed TOWER HOBBIES has discontinued the 969 super brain and really, I don't like that particualiar charger due to the fact of it comes with a 13.5 volt 5 amp power supply ...Now why sell a charger that will charge 2 batteries at once at 4.5 amps with only a 5.0 amp power supply??? To charge 2 batteries at once at 4.5 chargeing amps for each channel you will need at least 9.0 amps... The voltage at 13.5 volts is there to do the job, but lacks the amperage to do the job of 2 battery packs at the same time...Only way it will do it is if one is a receiver battery 

The discharger on the 969 super brain is only a 3.0 amp discharger...At that rate it will take quite a little while to discharge a battery at that low discharge rate ... A w.s deans bulb discharger has 10 1157 bulbs at 2 amps each for a total of 20 amps discharge rate ...

Before I buy the 969 , I would buy 2 super brain 959 and a w.s deans discharger ... That way you will be able to charge 2 batteries at once at 4.5 amps each clean and clear...and the deans discharger can discharge your batteries at a rate of 2 ,4,6,8,10 right on up to to 20 amps if you so desire...

Watch out for any charger that charges 2 batteries at once there is usally some kind of restriction on the second channel of that charger...Most of the time the second channel is only suffeicent enough for the receiver battery while charging the main battery pack ...

I would say the 969 super brain is for more of a nitro person who wants to charge their starter battery and receiver battery at the same time ...

This charger will not charge 2 sub-c 7 cell packs at the same time...not at 5.0 amps in the power supply...


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link ta man, the site however did not have any pics of their 7-cell batteries. Are they (if you know) what they call 'flat' packs?

Hey Trackman, yes I saw that they had discontinued the 969. Not a good sign. I scoped the 959 and it seemed like a good buy. I was also looking at a couple of the ones by DuraTrax, any ones you like there? Also, I looked for the discharger by W.S. Dean and I couldn't find it, you got a link?


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

E-mail Jeff at pro-match and he will make you what ever packs you need. Superbrain chargers are not IMO a charger worth having. Get a duratrax ice or a LRP if you want something for a good price.

www.towerhobbies.com


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Yea , I to do NOt think the 969 is a good buy at all ...

But the 959 is a hard charger to beat for the money...It is around $40.00 new(can get scratch and dents for around $25.00 or $30.00)...And this charger will charge 1 to 8 cell packs AAA/AA ,and sub-c all on it's own ...It does'nt require an extra power supply...

Verses the Ice charger $129.00 and the Lrp probably around same price ,and both of these chargers require a power source which is probably another $100.00 or so...

Again ,it's what you need it for is where the price comparison comes in... 

But now for lipo batteries you are going to spend some money on the batteries and chargers... Well over 100 dollars just for a charger that will probably require a power source .... More money and more baggage!!!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

So how about this discharger by W.S. Dean you mentioned? Tower Hobbies doesn't seem to carry it?


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The 977 has replaced the 969 and has a 10 amp ps and up to 5 amps dual chargeing now and is also lipo ready. It's a good dual charger for nickel packs.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Yea , I see where the 977 has replaced the 969 and it is Lipo ready if you will be stepping up to lipo... It has a 13.5 volt 10 amp power supply which sould be suffeicent for 2 packs at once...

But the included discharger is only a 4.0 amp discharger which to me is not really much of a discharger .... 

And the LCD readout only displays one channel... So how will you know what the other battery is doing ???

I have never tried the 977, and it is replacing something that probably did'nt do very well (The 969)... 

Kirk, far as the w.s deans discharger I did'nt know TH did'nt have it any more ... 

I don' t know how crazy you are about e-bay ,but I have seen plenty on there ...Or check your local hobby shop...

I think the going price for a w.s deans discharge kit is around $15.00 to $25.00 and requires some assembly and the assembled version is around $20.00 to $30.00 and is suppose to come with deans connector installed...

Mostly all chargers come standard with the tamiya style connectors and will require additional deans type connectors to be installed to be compatible with batteries with deans type connectors...

Oh yea, I meant to ask, have you decided on your boat ???


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

For the duratrax chargers , The digital peak piranha is a good charger for the money but will require an additional power supply when charging 7 or 8 cell packs ... I have never used the duratrax ice and it is probably a great charger , but it will also require an additional power supply...

And the one Rusty22 mentioned the turbo 35 gpx seems to be an outstanding charger , But man you are talking money...


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't have a problem with e-bay per say but I must admit I'm a bit concerned that I would have to go to a auction site to get one because probably the biggest hobby site doesn't carry it.

As for my boat, I'm waiting on the new Supervee from Aquacraft to come out. It has a brushless B36-56 motor (18V, 45amp) that is powered by two 6-cell battery packs. I however am planning to run 7-cell packs, hence all the questions. If you go to TH's website they have a video of it. Check it out and tell me what you think.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

trackman said:


> And the LCD readout only displays one channel... So how will you know what the other battery is doing ???


The A/B button toggles the single display back and forth between channels. It's the next best thing to 2 seperate displays and sets of buttons or chargers.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i've heard good things about ice.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

the duratrax ice is a very nice charger


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Ice is my favorite charger for less than 12 cells.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

The ice looks like a very good and detailed charger ...

I believe the limit though is 10 cells...

I believe KIRK needs two 6 or 7 cell packs at one time...

That's the reason I suggest 2 mrc 959 , or 2 piranha digital peak chargers with a 13.5 or more volts with 10 or more amps...

Both of these have been proven to be outstanding charger's for more than entry level versatile peak chargers ... and either these charger's is well under 50 bucks...

But for 2 packs at once and the switchable channel display (as guver said), on the 977 for around 100 bucks might be considerable ...and you would be lipo ready...

And you would get a discharger (4.0 amps not much ,but better than nothing)...

But the 969 is not worth it ... Not enough amps!!!


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok so I just got my R/C car battery and charger. It is just a $10 charger and $14 battery. 

Is it wise to leave it plugged in to the R/C car when not in use? Or just keep it unplugged when not in use?

Thanks guys for all the help you gave me.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Keep it unplugged.


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

guver said:


> Keep it unplugged.


Thank you

P.S.: I cannot wait to paint this badboy and take it out for a test drive.


----------

